# Best way of looking for unskilled work?



## Malechi (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm an artist moving to Amterdam in June & I'll need some part time work initially while I build my practice. 

Where is the best place to find unskilled (bar, waiting, cooking, cleaning, retail etc) work advertised? Are there job agencies, or certain websites which are the best? Or are vacancies advertised in the local papers? Or shop windows? Or is it all of the above??? :noidea:

Thanks heaps for any replies!

Malechi


----------



## Xircal (Mar 20, 2015)

Malechi said:


> I'm an artist moving to Amterdam in June & I'll need some part time work initially while I build my practice.
> 
> Where is the best place to find unskilled (bar, waiting, cooking, cleaning, retail etc) work advertised? Are there job agencies, or certain websites which are the best? Or are vacancies advertised in the local papers? Or shop windows? Or is it all of the above??? :noidea:
> 
> ...


Hi,

First things first. See this site on how to get started: Essential Guide for Expats Arriving in Netherlands

Job agencies in the Netherlands are called Uitzendbureaus. The only one which doesn't require you to speak Dutch though is called Undutchables: Undutchables - Recruitment partner for Internationals

If you're just after casual work though, your best bet will be to go visit bars and ask if they have any vacancies. Most Irish bars are expat owned and those would be your best bet. You'll see the word "Irish" printed on the windows or on a sign somewhere so they're easy to spot. 

Be aware though that accommodation is extremely expensive at around €1,000+ a month and since the population tends to be concentrated in the major cities, these also tend to have one or more universities. That means you'll be competing with students from all over the Netherlands for accommodation. Private landlords prefer to rent to their own nationals rather than to foreigners.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Xircal (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi Malechi, 

This site might be useful to you: Netherlands Working Holiday Visas


----------



## Malechi (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks heaps for all the info - I really appreciate it. I actually have an EU passport (my old man is British), so thankfully visas aren't too much of an issue.


----------



## Xircal (Mar 20, 2015)

Malechi said:


> Thanks heaps for all the info - I really appreciate it. I actually have an EU passport (my old man is British), so thankfully visas aren't too much of an issue.


Shouldn't be a problem then. 

But just in case, see this EU site on how to enforce your rights if any EU member state starts being difficult. How to enforce your rights - Employment, Social Affairs & Inclusion - European Commission

I don't envisage that happening though. The only danger on the immediate horizon is if UKIP pulls a rabbit out of the hat and wins the General Election in about six weeks time, after which they live up to their promises and take the Britain out of the EU. 

As a safeguard, it would probably be in your best interests to vote for a Party which doesn't advocate leaving the EU.


----------

